# Dr Leather are fixing my seats!



## cossack (Mar 9, 2008)

as some of you will have read, ive had a bad reaction on my seat when using the dr leather spray, after talking at length with darryl at dr leather the only conclusion that we can come to is that there has been some sort of repair done over the years and not carried out correctly (ie sealing etc) and unfortunately the product has had a reaction with it 

i used it on the other seat, as well as the dash and center console with no ill effect what so ever, darryl could not have been more helpfull and is standing over a repair of my seats (so they match)

he was also that confident in his product that when i mentioned that i had a set of cobra misano leather and carbon seats in another car he told me to use it on them! so it did and have to say they did come up well with no problems at all!

all in all this has just been a case of bad luck for me and fair play to Dr leather to standing up to the plate and sorting it out for me :thumb:


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Well, good to see there's still some good people in the world!

Also good of you to make the outcome of your conversation public in a seperate thread.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

cossack said:


> as some of you will have read, ive had a bad reaction on my seat when using the dr leather spray, after talking at length with darryl at dr leather the only conclusion that we can come to is that there has been some sort of repair done over the years and not carried out correctly (ie sealing etc) and unfortunately the product has had a reaction with it
> 
> i used it on the other seat, as well as the dash and center console with no ill effect what so ever, darryl could not have been more helpfull and is standing over a repair of my seats (so they match)
> 
> ...


Glad to hear its been sorted :thumb:


----------



## Dazz (Feb 8, 2013)

Fair play mate and what a good outcome. Also just shows a brilliant company doing there beat to resolve an issue!! Even though wasn't directly there fault, Well done Dr.Leather! :thumb:


----------



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

Fair play to Darryl for doing that. Says a lot most people would just walk away.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Daryll top guy, great that this has been sorted , and glad you tried it on another car and seen the results, win win. And good on you posting up another thread to tell us all.


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

I must say I was surprised with the photos of your seat in the firstpost. I have used dr leather spray and wipes in several vehicles and never had a problem. Nice of dr leather to step in and help out.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Top marks To Dr Leather


----------



## sludge59 (Nov 28, 2010)

Met Darryl at Waxstock last year and he seemed a top guy, looks like he just proved it. What a result.


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

Well done to Dr. Leather.:thumb:

Top company who have dealt with this problem very well..:thumb::thumb::thumb:

Well done also to Cossack for starting a new thread.:thumb::thumb::thumb:

Great outcome.


----------



## Scottland (May 6, 2008)

Fantastic quick resolution by Dr Leather (Darryl), top marks


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

Much kudos to the Doctor


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Amazing customer service


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh this is nice to hear....good on Dr Leather for fixing it up for you.

I am still waiting for my promised refund for the damage caused to the rear light of the wife's Saab after applying a certain ceramic coating....just getting fobbed of daily by the person....no wonder the company failed!

Great to hear you have had such a positive result


----------



## Craighightower (Dec 20, 2012)

Above and beyond from dr leather. Well done for flagging up in a public forum. Too often all you hear is bad news.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

brilliant.

dont see many others companies doing that, you usually get "user error"


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

I knew it wouldn't be the product :thumb: and Darryl is a true gent, which adds to the overall experience when using his products.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Good marks on Dr Leather , it s not every companies that would do what they did about the seat repair . I m happy for you mate .


----------



## cossack (Mar 9, 2008)

Glad this went some way in reassuring people on the product and the back up service offered by darryl &#55357;&#56832;My first post and title was done in anger and the heat of the moment and i'm sorry I didn't sort this out by contacting him first as I didn't think of the potential damage to his company name my post could have had &#55357;&#56862;


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

cossack said:


> Glad this went some way in reassuring people on the product and the back up service offered by darryl ��My first post and title was done in anger and the heat of the moment and i'm sorry I didn't sort this out by contacting him first as I didn't think of the potential damage to his company name my post could have had ��


It s understandable on your part , I don t know if I would had done the same as you did , we ll never know .


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Great news, well done Dr Leather, dealt with admirably


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

chisai said:


> Great news, well done Dr Leather, dealt with admirably


+1 on that .


----------



## ceejay (Apr 21, 2012)

It's reading stories like this that restore faith sometimes. Fair play to the thread starter as well for letting us know the outcome.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

A happy ending nice one Darryl :thumb:


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

Craighightower said:


> Above and beyond from dr leather. Well done for flagging up in a public forum. Too often all you hear is bad news.


My thoughts too. More than anyone could expect.


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Nice on Cossack and well done Dr Leather :thumb:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Great customer service from Dr Leather

I wish I had complained earlier about Dr Leather products completely dissolving my collection of Ferrari's, Auto Union F1 cars and a couple of Ming vases


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

lowejackson said:


> Great customer service from Dr Leather
> 
> I wish I had complained earlier about Dr Leather products completely dissolving my collection of Ferrari's, Auto Union F1 cars and a couple of Ming vases


Porkie pies methinks ---:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

Fantastic customer service by Dr Leather and Darryl, I must say. However, this is a perfect example of why you should've picked up the phone and spoken to Darryl or another Dr Leather respresentative before posting on the forum as I'm sure I wasn't the only person to mentally question using Dr Leather products in future.

Having now seen how Darryl has taken care of you and your seats they're probably going to be my first point of call should I need some leather care products.


----------



## technofan (Apr 27, 2013)

I once thought about using Dr Leather products and that very same day I lost my £10k Rolex. I hope this can be rectified without 'fuss' too

Dang...I've just spilled my coffee now!!! This stuff is clearly tricky to think about! I hope I will have fresh coffee sent round also!!!



:lol:


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm pretty amazed at the response of DR Leather , in my experience company's just deny its anything to do with them and always someone else's fault it's your fault or the thing your working on or the post office etc.

Hats off to you for rectifying this and it appears to not even being your fault. Well Done.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

That is fantastic service from Dr. Leather for sure, something that seems to be dwindling these days..

Often it isn't the problem but how a company deals with that problem. I guess you will certainly be buying their products again, I know i would if I got service like that..

I guess, this is an example that most of the traders on here are spot on and what the others should be taking notice of ..


----------



## Dr Leather (Sep 8, 2010)

I thought I'd wait until it was resolved before posting. 

Firstly I'd like to thank Anthony for his patience and allowing us to handle the situation in a professional manner. We believe that we have now done all we can in order to rectify the situation as best as possible.

It seems as though the seat had in fact had some sort of a repair in the past and that it did not have a clear top coat applied - it does sound as though the seat had an unknown past and so we can't be 100% sure of its life. But also we question the integrity of (i) the products used in the repair job and (ii) the actual application of the repair. I think it is worthwhile pointing out that our cleaner only affected these 'repaired' areas. And to date we have not had anything like this situation.

With this in mind we feel that we should not be accountable for any sort of claim that is attributed to a refinished leather. As we say we test all our products on OEM leathers before you'll have even heard they will be spec'd in a car. But the refinishing aspect is a complete can of worms and we do not test these products, but one should assume that they at least meet the OEM specifications. And that is something that you, the consumer, should definitely be asking the manufacturers of these kits. 

Therefore we hope that we have salvaged our reputation both as a brand and as a product which we stand by. But from this point forward we will be putting out a disclaimer that issues pertaining to reworked leather cannot be accepted.

I hope the forum understands and agrees with these findings and our decision.

Many thanks too for all the support throughout this situation. It is great to know we have such a strong following. 

Cheers

Darryl


----------

